# R.I.P. Sammy



## The life of Piper (Feb 24, 2015)

Oh no! I'm so sorry for your loss. There's just nothing like a golden, is there? They really are so special.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Terribly sorry to hear about Sammy's passing. I'm sure there are many broken hearts at Kleins Hall and elsewhere. What a lucky boy to be loved by so many!

Bless you all for helping Sammy & and the veterans.

Godspeed handsome Sammy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Very sorry to hear Sammy has passed.
I know he was loved and will be missed by all.

Great your group sponsored him, thank you.

Godspeed Sammy


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

So many hearts are aching now. Peace be with his beloved veterans, as it surely is with Sammy.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

Aww - so sorry to hear - but what a fulfilled life he must have had with so many loving him. RIP Sammy.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry, run free beautiful Sammy.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So sorry to hear of the loss of Sammy x


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sammy*

Karen

I am SO SORRY to read about sweet Sammy!
I added him to the 2015 Rainbow Bridge list.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rainbow-bridge-list-2015-a-3.html#post5458610


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Run free sweet Sammy! So sorry to hear of his passing.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

From our Park's FaceBook Page
Come and help us celebrate Sammy with "HIS" Veterans and Staff at Klein Hall 4:00 PM March 27th. 
We all miss him so much, but not nearly as much as our Veterans!
Sammy made Klein Hall a real home for the Veterans. 
There's nothing like having a buddy, friend and confidant to tell your troubles and fears to.
At 5:00 we will do a "Sammy lap" around Happy Tails Dog Park as he really loved our park.
The Dog Park is sponsoring a Chainsaw Carving of Sammy for Klein Hall.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

This is how much Sammy was a force in our community...
They had a memorial service and it was standing room only!
There were veterans that came back for the service because Sammy was there for them when they needed him years ago.
I cried hearing their stories, very touching.
Front page of the paper...
http://m.chippewa.com/eedition/page...5220-85af-d6b298a32004.html?mobile_touch=true
2 interviews with Mark last night too.
Community remembers therapy dog

Mark and Sammy...










Sammy's Urn, vest, collar and TDI scarf. 









Best news of the evening, the program has gotten approval to get another dog when they feel ready.
They are all in agreement, when they are ready, it's got to be Golden.
Bless them all.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sammy, you were such a great dog, I am sorry you left your friends but happy to read "it's got to be Golden" again.

Rest in peace sweet boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Karen*



Karen2 said:


> This is how much Sammy was a force in our community...
> They had a memorial service and it was standing room only!
> There were veterans that came back for the service because Sammy was there for them when they needed him years ago.
> I cried hearing their stories, very touching.
> ...


Thanks for telling us about sweet Sammy; what a very special boy!
So glad the program is approved to get another dog when they are ready!
*I LOVE the MAN'S HAT that says,"I'm with Sammy!"*


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Thanks for telling us about sweet Sammy; what a very special boy!
> So glad the program is approved to get another dog when they are ready!
> *I LOVE the MAN'S HAT that says,"I'm with Sammy!"*


We ordered hats for the veterans when we did a local event.
The vets loved it that they were part of the "entourage" for Sammy at events, since Sammy was such "rock star" in the community.
Mark always said he was Sammy's 6 foot shadow...

I'm excited to see how Sammy's chainsaw carving will turn out.
The dog park is paying for a local carver to do Sammy for the veterans.


----------



## Rumple’s Mom (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear about Sammy.


----------

